# wooden slats under the bed?



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello all -

I'm looking at a 1997 Euramobil 665 Sport.

Can someone tell me if there are supposed to be wooden slats under the bed? 

A friend suggested I get a Euramobil & he said it is important to have those slats to keep the bed from becoming damp.

Thank you!
Matt


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Matt

I don't know whether that van has slats but many modern vans do utilise slats under the mattress ...this is done to allow the moisture that accumulates in the mattress from your body to evaporate. The problem is much worse in the winter when the space under the beds can get really cold possibly causing the moisture to condense out on the under surface of the mattress.

We had an older Autosleeper that had solid bed bases and in the winter we often had to lift the matresses to allow them to dry out. We partially solved the problem with some added insulation between the mattress and the board.... slats help to keep the bottom of the matress aired.

Maybe some Euromobils have solid bed bases and some have slats.... IMHO slats are preferable.

The picture below is from a Swift ...but the slats in vans all seem to look alike....just that some are better fitted than others ...so just lift the matresses on the van and this is what you may see.








:wink:


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Those look nice!

The Eura mobil I'm looking at does not have them. Too bad.

I'll just get some of these & should be good to go:

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/90160211/#/30160209


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi, those are exactly what I bought recently to replace the sagged ones in our van.

It is easy to cut them to length.

However, they do need to be able to move slightly as they are depressed by bodyweight.

Ours were slotted into plastic cups that were themselves slotted into the frames.

If you search in the same section of the IKEA® website you can find complete bed frames (no legs) incorporating slats.

You could perhaps get those and cut down to size.

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/80109911/

or

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/50160227/

Our almost double-bed is in two sections - his 'n hers with a central rail and two sets of slats.


----------



## rosina (Jun 14, 2007)

*Eura Mobil bed slats*

My Eura Mobil has wooden slats under both beds. These are pre-stressed laminated timber. They curve upwards in the middle with the ends restrained in plastic cups, and therefore act like springs, (similar to laminated archery bows).
They sit with a gap of about 100mm below them. This not only allows air movement to prevent moisture build-up but also allow the blown air heating to circulate beneath the mattress on the rear bed (The cosiest bed we have ever had!)
Colin


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Eura Mobil bed slats*

Hi!



rosina said:


> They curve upwards in the middle with the ends restrained in plastic cups, and therefore act like springs, (similar to laminated archery bows).


That is true; however the slats lose their tension over the years and then under the weight of the person on top of the mattress they bend down to the plywood underneath. On this picture you can see the situation in the overcab bed of my Eura after a few years. I had already applied these little white felt pads to maintain a minimum of ventilation under the slats, but no use. Moisture started to collect and we even had some mould:


I cannot exclude the possibility that we overstressed them sometimes with certain in-bed activities ... :wink:

Finally, I decided to take them all out and replace them by this solution called Froli Travel:

(Sorry if the link is in German, Froli's webshop seems to have no English version.)

That solved all the humidity problems and at the same time made sleeping much more comfortable than ever before.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

why does reading in bed over stress them?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That depends on the subject matter in the "book"!!!!!


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the full frame ikea bed links. Those look perfect! Going to grab one tomorrow.



Matt


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

65 pounds in the UK. but just 50 euro here in Holland!


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

nafricasurfer said:


> Hello all -
> 
> I'm looking at a 1997 Euramobil 665 Sport.
> 
> ...


 question is do you have a Bed at home with wooden slats? damp?surely in a motorhome its all about the keeping manufacturing costs........Doooooown so the bed mattress in most instances will not be a major cost item so its subsidies by need of additional support ..slats :lol:


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

or 20 euro 2nd hand.


----------

